# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro > سوال: تبدیل کد پیج داس به ویندوز

## abdorreza

سلام

اگر دوستان تابع تحت فاکس داس دارند که یک رشته ی فارسی  رو بگیره و معادل فارسی اون رشته رو توی ویندوز بده ممنون میشم. (تبدیل کد پیج داس به ویندوز)

در ضمن توی تالار هم جستجو کردم. هیج کدوم درست عمل نکردن برای تبدیل !!

خیلی ممنون

----------


## gh_khajehzade

این تابع نیست ولی شاید بتونی به تابع تبدیل کنی. کاراستاد حیدری کیا وبا درود و سپاس فراوان به ایشان! با این توضیح:
1-باید تو DOS اجرابشه .
2-ابتدا vegaf.com رو اجراکن(برا فارسی شدن) و بعد code.org.
3-تست کاملا خوب (من تو xp تست کردم)

----------


## abdorreza

> این تابع نیست ولی شاید بتونی به تابع تبدیل کنی. کاراستاد حیدری کیا وبا درود و سپاس فراوان به ایشان! با این توضیح:
> 1-باید تو DOS اجرابشه .
> 2-ابتدا vegaf.com رو اجراکن(برا فارسی شدن) و بعد code.org.
> 3-تست کاملا خوب (من تو xp تست کردم)


ممنونم از پاسخ شما. از همین برنامه استفاده کردم ولی جواب نداد!

----------


## gh_khajehzade

من خیلی استفاده کردم.خوب کار میکنه.شاید فونت فایلت ایران سیستم یا سایه نیست .چه مشکلی داره؟چه پیام خطایی میده؟ شاید بهتر باشه فایلت رو بفرستی.

----------


## abdorreza

> من خیلی استفاده کردم.خوب کار میکنه.شاید فونت فایلت ایران سیستم یا سایه نیست .چه مشکلی داره؟چه پیام خطایی میده؟ شاید بهتر باشه فایلت رو بفرستی.


نه فونتا ایران سیستم هستش. خطایی نمیده. فقط تبدیل که میکنه قر و قاطیه !!!

----------


## EBRAHIM_BANIHOSEINI

سلام از تابعی که میذارم استفاده کن ببین کارت رو راه میندازه؟ فکر میکنم از کارهای مهندس حسینی باشه؟
http://s6.picofile.com/file/8251247926/dos2win.prg.html

----------


## abdorreza

> سلام از تابعی که میذارم استفاده کن ببین کارت رو راه میندازه؟ فکر میکنم از کارهای مهندس حسینی باشه؟
> http://s6.picofile.com/file/8251247926/dos2win.prg.html


سلام. نه دوست عزیز. اینو قبلا امتحان کرده بودم. ولی باز ممنونم از شما.

----------


## gh_khajehzade

سلام
چند تا رکورد از فایلت رو بذار!

----------


## abdorreza

سلام

این هم فایل DBF

----------


## gh_khajehzade

بدون مشکل تبدیل شد:

----------


## EBRAHIM_BANIHOSEINI

> بدون مشکل تبدیل شد:


جناب خواجه زاده سلام
با چه روشی تبدیل انجام شد؟ لطفا اگر تابع یا روش اونو بذارین بقیه استفاده کنن. با تشکر

----------


## gh_khajehzade

سلام
در محیط dos (تست در xp) ابتدا vegaf.com و سپس code.prg رو اجرا کن با منوی ظاهر شده ادامه کار انجام  میشه.شاید بشه برنامه رو به تابع تبدیل کرد!

----------


## EBRAHIM_BANIHOSEINI

> سلام
> در محیط dos (تست در xp) ابتدا vegaf.com و سپس code.prg رو اجرا کن با منوی ظاهر شده ادامه کار انجام  میشه.شاید بشه برنامه رو به تابع تبدیل کرد!


فایل code.prg رو لطفا بذارین.

----------


## gh_khajehzade

این هم فایل البته من فقط در xp تست کردم.

----------

